
103 Uber drivers accused of sexual assault or abuse - empressplay
http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/30/technology/uber-driver-sexual-assault/index.html
======
RoyTyrell
The cynical person inside me says, wow big surprise coming from this company.
However I'm guessing this has more to do with people whom drive for Uber and
other ride sharing companies, are more likely to not seek more traditional
forms of employment where they'd be around coworkers, management, and other
people in general, where they wouldn't be able to conceal their behavior for
too long.

